# P&O cheapest



## 100003 (Jul 11, 2006)

On Tuesday we booked our crossing for our first motorhome trip to France on Saturday, returning in 2 weeks time. Went for the most convenient times for us and not the cheapest. 8am depart, Noon return.

Checked prices online for 7.5m van:
Norfolk Line £143
SeaFrance £160
P&O online booking not working or not able to give a price.

I contacted Caravan Club who said Norfolk Line is cheapest as their normal price is £68. Then they checked with Norfolk Line and the price has now shot up to £138.

They then checked with P&O and got me a price of £80 return.

Got the confirmation today.

Seems like Norfolk Line are really upping their prices.

KeithG


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

I booked about 2 weeks ago through the Caravan Club £80, for same day as yours.They called it CLUB OFFERS:SPECIAL RETURN.Thought i was just lucky, but you say you booked it directly with PO.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Beat you Keith ! . . I booked Norfolk line via Caravan Club Dover / Dunkirk next Tues morning [2am] returning 10th Oct . . £58 return :lol: 
Where are you heading ?
The time is the important aspect, middle of the night / early mornings are a lot cheaper than daytime crossings


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Ferry ticket*

 Just booked October half term midday crossings* £55 return *seafrance but who cares you're only on board for an hour almost went with Norfolk Line at £84!!

Cheers :roll: :wink: :arrow:


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Tried for the £80 return with the CC but not if you have trailer. It didn't matter what size the motorhome was but add a 3.6m trailer no can do.
They are hooked up with the idea that a MH and trailer is nothing like a car and caravan.I have to get around it by saying my car is pushing the MH, it is actually less overall length than a big car and a big caravan. It doesn't matter how hard you try they just cannot see it.

Anyway booked 1st Oct at 8.00 am Norfolkline for £144 return £10 less than P&O.

Superferries from Scotland £1066. I only want to go to Europe not buy a bit of the ship.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I have booked my return for the rally in october and the price was just 102 Euro on Norfolk line that is about 69 quid in funny money,
that is late votrssings but gooood price


----------

